# Negaunee Rod and Gun Club



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yesterday at our Gun Club we put on a kids day where they got to shoot rifles -shotgun-Blackpowder-bows-pellet guns-compass course-trapping seminar-and me calling seminar---what a day we put 135 kids through the events---Started a 9am and didn't finish till 5 pm[tired]---had good weather til late afternoon than it rained a little -all kids got a prize and some got real nice prizes on a ticket draw { guns -bows , etc -The ladies of the club feed the group hotdogs, beans, mac & cheese--pop, coffee :biggrin: :biggrin: I had 2 dogs---here's a few pic's of the day---U.P. Whitetails sponcered the Day also-----Kids really like the calling seamed to be real interested-----------sb*


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Great event, our kids need that.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OUTSTANDING SB!!! My hats off to you and your gun for putting on such an event.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Things like this need to go on in every community !

Way to go Skip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Every community should have a SwampBuck10PT, imagine how much better our countries would be, Thanks for doing what you're doing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

220swift said:


> OUTSTANDING SB!!! My hats off to you and your gun for putting on such an event.


Should have read... My hats off to you and your rod and gun club for putting on such an event.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys ----this event is Huge and I'm just a small part of it---Takes many Many people to put this on----I usually do the Trapping Sem's but this year we added the Predator Hunting as a event---Had them Blowing on hand calls and showed them set-up--e-callers--and answered many questions---- :help: :biggrin: When I got home could hardly talk--don't want to see a hand call for a few days--ha haa--------Thanks goes to U.P. Whitetails Club and NRGC for holding this fine event-----------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

220swift said:


> OUTSTANDING SB!!! My hats off to you and your gun for putting on such an event.


 220swift and here I was planning on doing something like this and was wondering which gun to use to get people to come, lol

guess I better change a few things now !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

220swift said:


> OUTSTANDING SB!!! My hats off to you and your gun for putting on such an event.


+1


----------

